# 6 vs 12 poles for practicing weaves



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie does awesome weave poles, it's his best obstacle.

I have a 12 pole set at home that we use for practice and have always used 12 poles. I was told training with 6 poles cause issues with the rhythm of using 12 poles.

I'm trying to work on more complex jumping sequences and need to use more jumps but am limited on space for adding jumps. If I use only 6 poles for the weaves I could add more jumps but I'm afraid of ruining Augie's weaves. 

In your experience do you think using 6 poles make that much of a difference if a dog already is solid on 12 poles?
This is just for practicing at home, everywhere else we would use 12 poles.

Thanks.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I will usually use 12 poles, but will go all the way down to 3 if I am working with complex entries and want to repeat a lot.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I pretty much always use 12 as well, but every once in awhile I will use 6 for harder/repetitive sequences, but I don't do that much, and if I do I will usually set 12 up again the next day to practice.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> I will usually use 12 poles, but will go all the way down to 3 if I am working with complex entries and want to repeat a lot.


I do this exactly too.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Good question!! I am also VERY limited on space in my backyard, and it is odd shaped and on a slight hill. I am not to the point of 12 straight weaves yet, but find this question very helpful!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Can you fit a set of 12 weavepoles in your backyard?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins ! Have you seen my videos ? My backyard is not really limited in space so much but it is built into mountain (well CT's version of a mountain) with rock outcroppings, a secondary driveway and a back sidewalk - I figure if my dogs can do agility back there, the nice level trials should be a breeze  And a teeter banging on the sidewalk gets them used to loud bangs. 

I took privates with one instructor (National and International team member) who likes setting 2 sets of 6 weaves at a 90 degree angle to each other - sets up double the entries while conserving space.



Stretchdrive said:


> Good question!! I am also VERY limited on space in my backyard, and it is odd shaped and on a slight hill. I am not to the point of 12 straight weaves yet, but find this question very helpful!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I had a very small yard for years, it would fit 12 weaves and one jump at the same time. So we worked one jump weave entries... Or small jump sequences with no weaves.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

sammydog said:


> I had a very small yard for years, it would fit 12 weaves and one jump at the same time. So we worked one jump weave entries... Or small jump sequences with no weaves.


That is about the size of my yard, except I could possible fit 2 jumps in, at a weird angle, just would have to leave room for them to not hit the fence. It is really pocky(bumps and holes everywhere)is an awkward shape, about half the width of a novice obedience ring, and then also has a sandbox, 2 pine trees, a deck, some scrubby bushes, and then a little sidewalk. It really sucks, but I do live on a dead end, so if I want to, I can heel and stuff out front, as long as nothing is in the street.

The picture of Rivet below is at my inlaws! I would LOVE to have their yard!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I would just practice jump > weave and then work jump sequences separately. I think one jump with more space to pick up speed is better than two crammed in. It should teach them to collect going into the weaves. HAVE FUN!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone for replying, all your comments have been very helpful.

I feel much better about being able to use 6 poles.


----------

